# Coupler change



## ennisdavis (Dec 9, 2018)

Can a 'regular" coupler be installed here?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The pic is not clear enuf for us to advise.

Micro-Trains offers N scale couplers of various shanks. If
the box can be opened or removed you likely
would find a coupler to fit.

https://www.micro-trains.com/index.php?_route_=n-scale/magne-matic-couplers

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Micro-Trains couplers*



ennisdavis said:


> Can a 'regular" coupler be installed here?


ennisdavis;

A Micro-Trains coupler could be mounted to the body of the locomotive. However, if your layout has tight curves (under 12" radius) or if most of your cars have their couplers mounted on the trucks instead of the body, then don't body mount the coupler on the locomotive. Instead do as suggested and open the box of the existing coupler. You would then have to either find a Micro-Trains "coupler conversion kit" designed to fit this locomotive (they make many to fit a lot of different locomotives.) or mount a Micro-Trains generic coupler to the stub of the coupler box that came with the locomotive.

good luck;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I was going to ask this separately, but I'll try here.

McHenry couplers, are they just for rolling stock or can they be used for locos? All I have found are the actual couplers in bulk w/o any kits for locos like MT sells.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"Coupler conversion kits from Micro-Trains*



videobruce said:


> I was going to ask this separately, but I'll try here.
> 
> McHenry couplers, are they just for rolling stock or can they be used for locos? All I have found are the actual couplers in bulk w/o any kits for locos like MT sells.


videobruce;

I think you may be confused about fitting couplers to locomotives. You don't necessarily need a specialized, "coupler conversion kit", like those offered by Micro-Trains, in order to mount knuckle couplers on a locomotive.
If you like McHenry couplers, you could mount the standard "generic" McHenry couplers on a locomotive, provided there is room to fit them.

Micro -Trains started making their N-scale version of the very popular Kadee HO-scale knuckle coupler back in the 1970s, when N-scale was still new in the U.S. The dominant N-scale coupler at the time, was the bulky, ugly, but reliable, Rapido coupler. The Rapido company had allowed other companies to use the Rapido coupler design on their locos and cars in a generous attempt at having a standard coupler for all N-scale equipment. The disadvantages of the Rapido, primarily difficulty in uncoupling, and grossly oversize, ugly appearance, prompted the introduction of the M-T knuckle coupler.
It uncoupled magnetically, was capable of the same delayed uncoupling as the Kadee, HO-scale version, and it looked like the Janney knuckle coupler that was in standard use on U.S. prototype railroads.
Micro-Trains realised that selling their new coupler into the existing N-scale market, would require being able to fit it to a variety of 1970s N-scale locomotives. Nearly all those locomotives had truck-mounted couplers, due to the tight radius curves then in use. So, M-T designed kits to adapt their knuckle couplers to mount in the trucks of all the popular N-scale locomotives of the time.

Fast forward 30+ years. The Kadee/Micro-Trains patents on their magnetic knuckle coupler have expired, and now anybody can make and sell a magnetic knuckle coupler. However, by this time, M-T has cornered so much of the N-scale market that all the other companies have to make couplers that are "compatible" with M-T couplers.
I don't know that McHenry, or any of the other "copy cat coupler companies" ever bothered to make specialized "coupler conversion kits" for specific locomotives the way Micro-Trains/Kadee does. The competitor's main objective was to market some cheaper copy of the Kadee & Micro-Trains knuckle coupler as soon as the patents ran out. I don't think they felt they needed to, or even could, compete in the narrow niche market of "coupler conversion kits." Then again, I could be wrong. I often am, just ask my wife! hwell:

good luck, have fun;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:

P.S. As a long time N-scaller I agree that N-scale is, at least sometimes, underrated. However, I think the Z-scale, and T-scale, enthusiasts might disagree with your tagline about N-scale being the :hah: ONLY scale that lets one have a large operation without taking up a full basement or two-car garage. They can too, since their trains are smaller than our N-scale ones.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Ouch....

I guess I've been indoctrinated by MT for the past 23+ years. My bad, I never really looked into the competition that closely. 

AFA TT & Z, no offense, but add selection to the list and they can't really compete. Frankly, N scale is pushing things size wise. I have a hard enough time with 160:1.


----------

